# Need help with lap CPT code



## coder25 (Jul 19, 2010)

My doc performed a lap chole with IOC and CBD exploration on 7/10/10 when they found a CBD stone, but did not remove it. On 7/13/10, he performed a lap CBD exploration with removal of CBD stone, lap LOA, and choledochoscopy.

I can find the code 47420 with add-on code 47550 (choledochoscopy). 47420 is considered an open code, correct? Is there another code that I can use for the lap stone removal? Should I use the unlisted code 47579? (Unlisted lap procedure, biliary tract)??

I know that the LOA is not billable and will not include it. 

Please help!

Thanks.
Peggy


----------

